
The Case for iTunes - GavinAnderegg
https://anderegg.ca/2019/04/12/the-case-for-itunes
======
charlesism

        My biggest worry is that a new “Marzipan” 
        music app won’t have any of these features.
    

Well, that's the real problem: is Apple still willing to create, and capable
of creating, great desktop software? Apple's plan to break up iTunes is an
excellent idea, in theory. If the replacement apps are bad apps, it doesn't
matter how good the rest of the plan is.

